# If knowledge is power and ignorance is bliss...



## BluMac81

This may be of the more philisophical reflection but I'd like to know what you all think of this.

We all know the old sayings:

Knowledge is Power
and
Ignorance is Bliss

Now, knowledge is the opposite of ignorance, correct?  What then, is the opposite of power?  Helplessness.  What is the opposite of bliss?  Sorrow.

So, through logical deduction one might say:

Knowledge is sorrow
and
Ignorance is helplessness

Do you think these statements are true?  Any examples?  
Just ponderings...


----------



## megk

_"Knowledge is power, and power corrupts. Therefore ignorance must be the epitome of innocence while innocence itself is the very semblance of bliss."_


----------



## Daniel

> Ignorance is Bliss



That certainly is more debatable than "knowledge is power."


----------

